# Do/Have you reused Old Relaxer?



## itismehmmkay (Dec 1, 2011)

Was it okay?  I'm thinking of just storing relaxer in the fridge.  I don't mind if it loses its strength really.  I just want to make sure it's not goiing to randomnly make my hair come out in clumps.

Any experiences?  I feel like I've seen this mentioned before.


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 1, 2011)

I've only ever done that with TCB relaxer that does not require mixing. I just left it under the cabinet. No refrigeration. Never had a problem.

I now always use no lye relaxers that require a mixing of the liquid activator with the solid. The directions specifically state NOT to keep it as it will eventually EXPLODE


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 2, 2011)

Relaxer is too inexpensive for you to feel like you need to recycle it.  Even the no mix, lye relaxers have a shelf life.

It's your HAIR! Your scalp we are talking about. Throw it away before you come back in a few weeks with a thread crying about your bald spots.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 2, 2011)

The only relaxer that I kept was Vitale Life & Body No Mix Lye that came in a big jar. If you use boxed no-lye, it needs to be disgarded as soon as you're done.

Don't mess around with your scalp, girl. A few dollars saved is not worth it.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 2, 2011)

I use silken child or just for me no lye relaxers. You have to mix them & I throw the unused amount away. 

I agree with others. The big tub lye (no mix) relaxers can be stored at room temp just check expiration dates.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 2, 2011)

My grandma and sister do all the time. They just put it in the refrigerator. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 2, 2011)

I did it for years with no bad result. The relaxer looses a lot of strength and I didn't refrigerate either. I don't do it now though.


----------



## Aviah (Dec 2, 2011)

I used to do this. Never had a problem with it storing in the fridge. I only ever used the liquid activators ones anyway.


----------



## danysedai (Dec 2, 2011)

I use affirm mild in the big bucket(lye, so no mixing) and it lasts me a year usually. I have never had any issue with it.(and I don't keep it in the fridge)


----------



## MsDee14 (Dec 2, 2011)

I relax every 4 months and use the 18.75 oz ORS Lye Relaxer. Although I have some left over after each relaxer use, I still buy a new one for each relaxer and throw out the old one. I know it can still be used, but it only cost about $6.00 so I don't mind spending the extra money to calm my paranoia.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 2, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> My grandma and sister do all the time. They just put it in the refrigerator.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3





leona2025 said:


> I did it for years with no bad result. The relaxer looses a lot of strength and I didn't refrigerate either. I don't do it now though.





Aviah said:


> I used to do this. Never had a problem with it storing in the fridge. I only ever used the liquid activators ones anyway.





Thanks yall.  And it's for convenience.  I mix the relaxer and put it in an applicator bottle.  Last night I was able to just pull it out the fridge and apply it right quick.

If I'm still concerned I might switch to another relaxer, but I like what this one does for me.


----------



## FearlessNik (Dec 2, 2011)

When I used to relax in my non healthy hair habit days I did.  I used to use that big ol tub of Bantu and I just kept it under the counter. If I had a small cup I'd put it in the fridge or under the counter. Sometimes I would mix it together with the new perm.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 2, 2011)

FearlessNik said:


> When I used to relax in my non healthy hair habit days I did.  I used to use that big ol tub of Bantu and I just kept it under the counter. If I had a small cup I'd put it in the fridge or under the counter. Sometimes I would mix it together with the new perm.



You can do that with bantu. It doesn't have a true shelf life. I called and asked before I used a jar I had since 08 on my daughters hair.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 2, 2011)

Idk why this would be seen as harmful. You'll never see a stylist throwing away the remainder of relaxer.


----------



## MsDee14 (Dec 2, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> Idk why this would be seen as harmful. You'll never see a stylist throwing away the remainder of relaxer.


 
So true! I never thought about it that way. I swear this hair journey has me more anal than ever.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 2, 2011)

My sisters used to habitually store the unused portion of their boxed no-lye relaxers in the freezer.  I think they still do.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe I will switch to a no-mix just cause


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wanted to say I won't be doing this again.


----------

